# How to Buy a 66 GTO?



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello GTO Friends,

I'm sure this question has been asked a million times...but...

I'm the same old story, 51 yrs old but had a 66 when I was a kid :cool

Life's pretty good these days so I'm in the market to buy a restored 66

Would really appreciate some information on what to look for, what to avoid and where to shop.

Much Much Appreciation,
Rick
San Antonio TX


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Rick,

Here is a 66 in south florida that has had a frame off restoration, the cost of this type restoration can easily exceed his asking price. It is also a tri power car which is a little more valuable.

'66 GTO 389 Tri-Power


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Rick... When I was a kid, (now 57), I bought my 66 in 1969. Always knew that I would never sell it, and never did... 

Best of luck...Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
Check places like e-bay and craigslist. I found my Harley on craig`s list, there`s alot of good deals on there. Also hit a car show or two around you, normally they have a car corral area where they have cars for sale. Good luck on your search!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Welcome to the forum Rick,
> 
> Here is a 66 in south florida that has had a frame off restoration, the cost of this type restoration can easily exceed his asking price. It is also a tri power car which is a little more valuable.
> 
> '66 GTO 389 Tri-Power


I saw what looked to be the sister car to this at a car show yesterday (except for the Tr-Power). The core support was signed by Jim Wagner!!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks All for the comeback.

It will probably be 6 months before I pull the trigger. Want to get smarter and shop hard.

I've been looking on eBay and some old car classifieds.

Here's what I've learned so far along with my personal memories/knowledge:

242 in the VIN
PHS documentation is important

Here's what's important to me and what I would like:
The body and interior must be authentic
Not so worried about the motor being a 389
Want a 4BBl vs the 6-pack
Want the disk brake upgrade
Want 15 inch wheels

Here's an eBay link that interested me:eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 250273826365 end time Aug-01-08 09:55:55 PDT)

Also trying to attach some pics of my 66. It wasn't much, needed paint and had Lemans 326 but it was mine. 

Rick


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Rick,
Welcome to the forum. You'll find some very helpful and knowledgeable people here. They've all helped me quite a bit. I'd also check collectorcartraderonline. They have some good cars sometimes. 
Linda


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

try google also


----------

